# Worauf du allerdings verzichten kannst



## Tömk

Hallo Leser! 

Was bedeutet das alles auf Spanisch?

"Worauf du allerdings verzichten kannst: Passwörter zu ändern".

Vielen Dank!


----------



## elroy

Was ist der Kontext?

_Pero lo que puedes evitar es cambiar tu contraseña._


----------



## Tömk

"Passwörter" ist der Kontext.

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## elroy

Tömk said:


> "Passwörter" ist der Kontext.


 Ich wusste doch schon, dass es um Passwörter geht, aber mir fehlte - und fehlt noch - der weitere Zusammenhang. Worum geht es allgemein? Warum "allerdings"? Was wird vor und nach dem Satz gesagt? 

Du bist ja kein neues Mitglied hier und solltest schon wissen, was wir hier unter Kontext verstehen.


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo Elroy,

bedeutet "evitar" nicht eigentlich "vermeiden" und "verzichten" eher "prescindir" ?

LG.


----------



## elroy

Also ganz grob kann man das schon sagen. Aber ich würde nicht ausschließen, dass jedes Verb nicht mit dem jeweils anderen Verb übersetzen werden kann, je nach Kontext. Gerade deswegen ist es so wichtig, den immer mitzugeben.


----------



## Tömk

Der ganze Satz lautet so:

Wir wissen alle, wie Passwörter nicht aussehen sollten. Bekannteste Beispiele: "123456" oder "Passwort". Aber es gibt Dinge, die man macht, obwohl man weiß, dass sie falsch sind.

Deswegen gelten gerade diese Passwörter wohl immer noch als die beliebtesten weltweit. Wenn dir an deiner Sicherheit gelegen ist, solltest du trotzdem kreativer werden. Komplexe Zahlen-Buchstaben-Kombinationen, für jedes Konto ein anderes. Worauf du allerdings verzichten kannst: Passwörter regelmäßig zu ändern.


----------



## elroy

Vielen Dank für den Kontext! Das bewirkt schon etwas.

Ich würde das hier so übersetzen:"Pero lo que no es necesario es cambiar tu contraseña con regularidad".


----------



## Tömk

Ich danke Euch allen für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## anahiseri

Sin embargo, de esto puedes prescindir: cambiar regularmente de contraseña


----------



## Tömk

Danke!


----------

